# Vintage GIRARD PERREGAUX 17j Antimagnetic



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Previous thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/girard-perregaux-small-seconds-229324.html


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice watch!! Would love to see a nice simple brown strap on it. BTW, do you think the hands are original??


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Nice watch!! Would love to see a nice simple brown strap on it.


Hi Bidle, sorry for the late answer, I missed this post :-(

Here you are : Girard Perregaux "small seconds"



> BTW, do you think the hands are original??


They aren't ;-)

The seller was pefectly honest, he told me he found the watch on a flea market, with only the case, movement & dial.

The glass, crown & hands had been replaced, then the watch was serviced |> and I must say, it's running perfectly fine, with an impressive accuracy since Feb. 2009 :-!

But hey, what can you expect from such a beauty


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX • Sand NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX • NATO 'Bond'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX • BROS Canvas strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX • Brown lizard strap*


----------



## theoldstuff (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: GIRARD PERREGAUX • Brown lizard strap*

nice patina on the dial!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX 17j Antimagnetic • [Green-White-Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## mattiey (Mar 21, 2018)

Gorgeous dial. Is that a Parker pen I spy in the first set of photos?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mattiey said:


> Gorgeous dial. Is that a Parker pen I spy in the first set of photos?


Thanks mattiey 

Absolutely. Gift from my grandma, many, many years ago (probably ~*30*y ago :think: )










It's the only "roller" I have.

Here it is again, next to an old ballpoint _Waterman_ :









I mostly have *Waterman* fountain/ballpoint pens :




























When I was in Art School, I briefly used Rotring 'ArtPens' (but I never was really convinced by them) :










I'm sadly not really using the fountain pens anymore, but when I did, I used different color inks


----------



## mattiey (Mar 21, 2018)

Neat! 'Tis a shame the Watermans don't get much use anymore. I've currently got a burgundy Parker 51 I'm using to take math lecture notes, but I guess I'm straying a bit off topic now :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mattiey said:


> Neat! 'Tis a shame the Watermans don't get much use anymore.


I know. But hey, _modern ages_ and all :roll:

Seriously, I'm still using the ballpoint one, but not the fountain ones. The ink got dry because I didn't use them as frequently as I should, so I decided to stop using them :-(












> I've currently got a burgundy *Parker 51* I'm using to take math lecture notes, but I guess I'm straying a bit off topic now :-d


Amazing pen. I'd really love to have a gold + blue one, but unfortunately, the prices are just insane nowadays :-(


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Great pix. I think the watch deserves a dark leather strap, but I like the fine-link mesh, too. And, the Bond nato works well because of the khaki color.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

slcbbrown said:


> Great pix. I think the watch deserves a dark leather strap, but I like the fine-link mesh, too. And, the Bond nato works well because of the khaki color.


Thanks slcbbrown 

It came on a black ZRC lizard strap :



















I also tried this dark brown strap :










It's a rather _easy-to-dress_ watch ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • [Blue-White-Red] nylon strap*


----------



## Knuk (May 19, 2018)

Sweet piece of horology there! Man that has a nice patina. Not digging the NATO on it tho. Just a personal thing.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

What movement is inside?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

drdas007 said:


> What movement is inside?


AS 1130

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1130


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful, and thanks for the movement pics!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

drdas007 said:


> Beautiful, and thanks for the movement pics!


Thanks drdas007


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

**** ! NEW HANDS ! ****

*10 YEARS LATER*, my







finallly gets more suitable hands :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX 'Antimagnetic' • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Black ZRC lizard strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Leather NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Bracelet*


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Beautiful vintage timepiece. Such an underrated brand.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Wednesday, road trippin' to NYC on the eve of my vacation start, and the Tsikolia, GT40 Racing Chronograph, Limited Edition, seemed like the obvious choice.










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: *** ! NEW HANDS ! ****



Reno said:


> *10 YEARS LATER*, my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: *** ! NEW HANDS ! ****



drdas007 said:


> What reference book is that?


Hi drdas007,

It's this one : https://www.amazon.fr/Wristwatches-Armbanduhren-Montres-bracelets-Gisbert-Brunner/dp/3829006608


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: *** ! NEW HANDS ! ****



Reno said:


> Hi drdas007,
> 
> It's this one : https://www.amazon.fr/Wristwatches-Armbanduhren-Montres-bracelets-Gisbert-Brunner/dp/3829006608


Thank you!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vintage GIRARD PERREGAUX • Green leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX 17j • Gold canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GIRARD PERREGAUX Antimagnetic • Bracelet*


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

That dial looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

HarvesterUT said:


> Vintage or vintage looking?


Vintage ;-)

But it's a franken.

The seller told me he found the case+movement at a antique dealer (don't remember if there was a cristal then).

He got a new crown and a new set of hands (and yes, probably the cristal too :think: ).

More than a decade later, I finally found a 'real' watchmaker, and I asked him to fit better looking hands :









(the bracelet is also aftermarket)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Honey lizard strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------

